

Google’s Chrome Remote Desktop Screen Sharing Service Comes Out Of Beta - sidcool
http://chrome.blogspot.com/2012/10/controlling-your-computer-from-afar.html

======
diminish
Is next step virtualization baked in right inside the browser?

